# Armando mi sistema 3 vias



## emiliano17 (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola gente, alguien me podria dar consejos sobre el armado de mis filtros y demas cuestiones de diseño, pues es el primer sistema de audio que armo(sistema de 3 vias) Ya lei muchas cosas sobre filtros y demas en el foro, quisiera leer algunas recomendaciones como por ej, frecuencia de corte, tipo de caja, potencia.. etc
NOTA: No dispongo más datos de los que aquí publico sobre mis componentes.

Amplificador: 
*American Pro APX600*
300wRMS + 300wRMS a 4 ohms
200wRMS + 200wRMS a 8 ohms

Drivers: 
*Roadstar RS-210D*
Bobina de kapton de 2 pulgadas
Conjunto magnético de estroncio
Resposta de frecuencia  600 hz a 10 khz
Impedancia de 8 ohms
Sensibilidade 101db
Potencia máxima: 4000 watts
Potencia rms: 60 watts

Tweeters:
*Roadstar RS-225ST*
Bobina de 1,8 "KSV
Conjunto magnético de 25 oz
Frecuencia de respuesta de 2 KHz a 15 kHz
Impedancia 8 ohms
Sensibilidad 103dB
Potencia máxima: 2000 watts
Potencia RMS: 60 vatios

Woofers(pueden ser 2, pues es lo que me falta comprar y tengo que elegir uno de estos)
*American Vox BW-1517*
15" cloth edge cone
60 Oz magnet ( 170x20 )
3" Voice coil
8 ohms impedance
250WRMS
98 dB / W / M
Freq. Resp. 33 - 4000 Hz

*American Vox BW-1518*
15" cloth edge cone
60 Oz magnet ( 156x20 )
2.5" Voice coil
8 ohms impedance
200WRMS
96 dB / W / M
Freq. Resp. 36 - 4000 Hz


----------



## garies (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola emiliano, ya armaste estos bafles? Que tal andan los american vox de 15?


----------



## emiliano17 (Ago 3, 2010)

ya lo arme, pero con los de 12.. suenan muy bieen, muy fuerte.. 
tengo 2 de 12, 2 driver y 2 super tweeter... 
frecuencia de corte a 2100hz y a 7000hz, todos filtros pasivos de segundo orden 12db/oct.
no sabes.. mi pieza explota!!!


----------

